# Generator size???????



## GA DAWG (Oct 9, 2009)

Should a 3000 continuous watt gen pull the air on my camper? Should I plug it in to the 220 outlet or what? The regular outlets trip the gen breaker thing..The big outlet is un like any plug I have  It pulled my pop up air  but maybe this one on my new camper is bigger or I've lost the adapter to that big outlet one


----------



## s.anderson (Oct 12, 2009)

Your question is a little hard to answer given what you have provided.  You don't tell us what size your air conditioner is.

I use a Honda Eu2000 for my pop up.   It has a really hard time starting my air but IF it does, it will run it.

Air conditioners use a lot of current when they first start up.  If you can get over the "hump" without tripping the breaker, then it will most likely run.   I would think that a 3K generator would run most camper AC units.

And will your AC accept 120 volts or 220?  Better check this before you plug it in.  If it will, then you would be better off using 220 over 120.  With a higher voltage, you will use less current.


----------



## W4DSB (Oct 12, 2009)

rv's use 110 volt
plug into the 220 and you have some trouble on the way


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 12, 2009)

W4DSB said:


> rv's use 110 volt
> plug into the 220 and you have some trouble on the way


Well Dang, I think my gen aint putting out right or something..I'll check that next.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 12, 2009)

From what I've read, If you have a 13.5k air conditioner, you can sometimes put a hard start capacitor on it and run it with a 3,000 watt generator.


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 13, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Should a 3000 continuous watt gen pull the air on my camper? Should I plug it in to the 220 outlet or what? The regular outlets trip the gen breaker thing..The big outlet is un like any plug I have  It pulled my pop up air  but maybe this one on my new camper is bigger or I've lost the adapter to that big outlet one



What size is you AC?  My fifth wheel has a 15,000 BTU AC and a 3000 is not suffice to get it started.  I use two honda 2000's that are paralled together for a total of 4000.

2 nice things about this:
1)  I can only run one if I am not using the A/C.

2)  Each one weighs less than 50 lbs so moving them is easy.

Whatever you are using you should be plugging into the 30 amp breaker which should have a twist lock adapter that will attach to your shoreline cord.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 13, 2009)

skeeter24 said:


> What size is you AC?  My fifth wheel has a 15,000 BTU AC and a 3000 is not suffice to get it started.  I use two honda 2000's that are paralled together for a total of 4000.
> 
> 2 nice things about this:
> 1)  I can only run one if I am not using the A/C.
> ...




Yep
Defintiely use the 30 amp plug, using the 15 amp plug will not provide enough amp's.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 13, 2009)

skeeter24 said:


> Whatever you are using you should be plugging into the 30 amp breaker which should have a twist lock adapter that will attach to your shoreline cord.


Thats good to know..Now I just gotta find an adapter and try it..I must have had one sometime or another to run the air on my popup..I guess I have lost it..


----------



## funderburkjason (Oct 13, 2009)

Do not plug in to the 240 plug or it will fry your converter on your camper 3000 watts is the same as 25 amps so you should be able to run your ac alone maybe not with anything else. Most large plugs on generators have a lc30 receptacle on them which is for 240/120.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 13, 2009)

funderburkjason said:


> Most large plugs on generators have a lc30 receptacle on them which is for 240/120.


Thats what mine has..I just went and looked at it..So I dont need to plug it in to that one? I tried running it without anything else and it will not run on the 120v plugs..Trips them out as soon as air comes on..Does the same thing on my buddys camper!!


----------



## funderburkjason (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah the receps are probably fused at 15 amps. You could get you a plug for the 240 recep and make an adapter and make it work if you know what you are doing


----------



## jkp (Oct 13, 2009)

Had the same problem, I run my 15,000bt AC with a 3200wt generator, but you cannot use an extension cord and you must use the oversize 30amp cord adapter from Wally world or camping world.  The 3000wt is enough to run the air but if it is a 15k like mine it won't start the compressor, that is why I switched to the 3200w.  Good luck!!
J


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 13, 2009)

jkp said:


> Had the same problem, I run my 15,000bt AC with a 3200wt generator, but you cannot use an extension cord and you must use the oversize 30amp cord adapter from Wally world or camping world.  The 3000wt is enough to run the air but if it is a 15k like mine it won't start the compressor, that is why I switched to the 3200w.  Good luck!!
> J


So where do I look to see how big the air is? I aint got a book with camper or nothing.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 13, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> So where do I look to see how big the air is? I aint got a book with camper or nothing.



Should have a spec plate right behind the front cover or on either lower corner of the cabinet. Basically depends on who made it.

It'll have the BTU rating and the required amperage and voltage.

Pay close attention to the "LRA". Don't be alarmed if it's a high number, which it likely will be.

The generator should be capable of producing at least 80% of the LRA.


----------



## s.anderson (Oct 14, 2009)

jkp said:


> Had the same problem, I run my 15,000bt AC with a 3200wt generator, but you cannot use an extension cord and you must use the oversize 30amp cord adapter from Wally world or camping world.  The 3000wt is enough to run the air but if it is a 15k like mine it won't start the compressor, that is why I switched to the 3200w.  Good luck!!
> J



This is good advise.   If your AC is 13.5 btu's your generator will probably run it IF you use the 30 amp cord adapter.  If you use a smaller wire, it drops the voltage, uses more current, and compounds your problem.

If you don't know the BTU rating, try and find the model number on it.  If you can find that, you can Google the specifications on it.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 14, 2009)

I had a 3000 kipor and it would run an RV A/C with a 13,500 btu rating with no problem.  I saw a chart Sunday, but I can't find it now that backed that up.  That chart said you needed about 3700 to start up a 15,000 btu rated A/C.  The big thing is getting the A/C started.  After it is started, power usage falls way off.

Always use full size extension cords.  I only used the cord from my camper directly to the generator.  That is one BIG advantage of having a quiet generator.  You don't have to set it up in the next county in order to get some sleep.


----------

